# Howdy!



## mr nick (Apr 12, 2008)

hello all..my name is Nick Heath,ive been keeping mantids for around 6 or 7 years now after many,many years with tropical fish,so i joined the forum,which ive been popping on for a few years now..im especially interested in invertebrates but i suppose my main passion in life is punk rock!


----------



## Rick (Apr 12, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## Malnra (Apr 12, 2008)

Hello from Indiana and well met.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 12, 2008)

Hello and welcome for OHIO  , now we have a Mr. Blue and a Mr. Nick!


----------



## asdsdf (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi! Welcome to the forum.


----------

